# RIP Slushy



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My little slushy-saurus died today.. He jumped out of his tank last night and I tried to save him and he didnt make it... He was my halfmoon plakat he was one of my favorite guys I was planning on breeding him one day soon. Yesterday he was swimming around displaying to females and today I watched him die infront of me  I wish I had found him sooner he might have been saved.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous fish


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw thanks one day I will get another HMPK he made me really love them.


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Im sorry to hear of your loss Creat. Im sure he went to a 'betta' place. xo


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww.  He was beautiful. May he go up to the giant fish bowl in the sky.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was beautiful.


----------

